
How We're Buying Online Businesses [audio] - justincooke
https://empireflippers.com/800k/
======
joelrunyon
Feedback for Justin & Team - these types of posts would do really well to have
a written explanation of it all along with it.

For me, while I can get a lot out of podcasts, when it comes to business deal
specifically (or strategies), I like to have something to look at that I can
read 2 or 3 times rather than have to re-listen or take notes during a
podcast.

~~~
justincooke
Thanks, Joel, that's a good point.

It felt a little awkward/forced running through the details on the different
scenarios. I think that would have been much more legible in a blog post or
written form. :-(

------
ianhawes
My experience with Empire Flippers: A marketplace with huge asking prices
entirely dependent on the greater fool theory.

~~~
justincooke
That's interesting feedback, Ian. Funny, though - some say we charge WAY too
much while others say we don't charge enough. Why do you think we're on the
high end of the scale. (And, if that's the case, you'd definitely consider
SELLING your sites with us, right?)

------
Animats
Is this one of those "we'd like to buy your domain" outfits that buys domains
with some traffic and fills them with ads?

~~~
patio11
No. They mostly broker transactions of people whose businesses resemble "A
website with X0k monthly uniques acquired through organic SEO which is
presently monetized by reviews of various products on Amazon which get the
Amazon affiliate program if someone buys that or any other product consequent
to clicking their link; revenues for the last 6 months averaged $1,700 on
expenses of $300, dominated by outsourced content writing." (That's a point
along the spectrum, probably close to their modal listing in sophistication
and possibly under their median; I don't follow closely enough to have a great
sense of that.)

Some people have businesses like this which for whatever reason they want to
sell; other people have money which for whatever reason they prefer less than
having business like this [+]. Empire Flippers operates a brokerage which
matches these people together, for a cut of the transactional price.

(I listen to their podcast, which is really good, even if one's business does
not resemble the above.)

[+] One of the most interesting recurring themes on their podcast is a series
of user avatars for who would be interested in this -- Porfolio Paul (wants to
have 10+ businesses like this and operate them like someone operates a number
of fast-food franchises) and Lifestyle Larry (wants to be the owner of a
business which makes $X0k a year in preference to having a day job) are two
who stick out for me.

~~~
justincooke
Thanks, Patrick - that's a pretty fair overview of what we do.

We noticed that the buyer avatars we used in a podcast (Newbie Norms,
Portfolio Paul, Lifestyle Larry, Strategic, Sally, etc.) really resonated with
our audience. We've since expanded on those a bit in posts, later podcast
episodes, etc.

